# Two TRS to TRRS minijack adaptor?



## twic

I have a Blackberry phone which uses the fairly standard four-contact 3.5 mm TRRS minijack setup to connect its phones-mic-and-button headset. The headset that came with the phone was absolute rubbish, so i bought a NuForce NE-7M (after careful reading of the Head-Fi forums, of course), which has a suitable four-contact jack, and rapidly became a happy man.
   
  I also have a laptop (an Asus EeePC 1001HA) which has the usual pair of 3.5 mm TRS minijack sockets for output to headphones and input from a mic. I can plug the NE-7Ms into one or the other socket, but of course, not into both at once. I haven't actually tried using the mic socket, but when i use the phones as phones, the connection isn't great: if i push the jack all the way in, i only get sound in my left ear. I can pull it out a couple of millimetres, where it sits stably, and then i get stereo.
   
  What i'd like is a small adaptor which has a female TRRS socket and two male TRS minijacks on short leads, into which i could plug my phones, and which i could then plug into the laptop, thus properly connecting the headphone output to the headphone paths in the headset, and the mic input to the mic paths. Does such a thing exist? Where can i get one? Where, in general, is a good place to look for something like this (i'm in the UK, but visit the US every so often)? I tried Maplin's website, and found nothing.
   
  Thanks,
  tom


----------



## ineedthistoo

I need one of these too!

 I've seen the inverse of this--allowing one to plug a mic and headphones/speakers into a single 3.5 TRRS male.

 Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## simonth

Hey,
   
  where did you find a plug that allows one to plug a TRS mic and TRS headphone into a single 3.5 TRRS ?
  I could of course make one, but I want a single small plastic piece that do this for me.
   
  Br,
  Simon


----------



## Yoga Flame

Assembled adapter:
  http://www.kvconnection.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=KM-IPHONE-2TRSM
   
  Mini TRRS cable jack:
  http://www.kvconnection.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=B-CA-BT332
   
  The adapter seems to be a custom built thing and is currently not in stock. But it's really just a jack wired to two Neutrik mini plugs. Shouldn't be too hard to DIY if you know which iPhone TRRS channel goes where. Except maybe 6 wires in that tight space can be tricky to solder. Maybe combine the ground channels from the two mini plugs before entering the jack.


----------



## ineedthistoo

Yeah I need the invert of that http://www.kvconnection.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=KM-IPHONE-2TRSM Male TRRS two female TRS


----------



## twic

The first kvconnection item Yoga Flame posted is exactly what i need. As is this:
   
   
http://www.showmecables.com/viewItem.asp?idProduct=8183
   
  And it's half the price. Ideally, it'd be something a bit more compact, since i don't need six inches of cable flopping around, but either of those designs would do.
   
  I hear that the Dell Mini netbooks have native TRRS connectors, which is cool. I hope that becomes standard.


----------

